# Dish Absolute - any new advice



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

I get on this forum every 6 months or so to get an update from you guys in the know. I did a quick forum review but was a little confusing. Hopefully someone can give me some advice.

I have the Dish Absolute package and am quite comfortable with it except for the absence of Fox Sports SW RSN. Are there any new packages I should consider that will give me just HD and FSSW at a reasonable price?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Mike Kennedy said:


> I get on this forum every 6 months or so to get an update from you guys in the know. I did a quick forum review but was a little confusing. Hopefully someone can give me some advice.
> 
> I have the Dish Absolute package and am quite comfortable with it except for the absence of Fox Sports SW RSN. Are there any new packages I should consider that will give me just HD and FSSW at a reasonable price?
> 
> ...


The only HD-only packages that would include your local RSN would be TurboHD Silver or Gold.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the prices of the TurboHD packages that include the HD RSNs are reasonable, compared to the Classic + HD packages that cost more.

However, the HDAbsolute package is still way cheaper for the amount of channels... and as much as I like my sports, I'd be hard pressed to pay the price-jump just to get to that level.

HDAbsolute, for as long as you can stay in it, is unlikely to be beat by any other package in the near future.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

Do the Turbo Silver and Gold HD packages include the RSN's or is that extra?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They should include your local RSN(s). I have not seen 100% confirmation, but I thought you could also add multi-sport to get out-of-market RSNs. That wouldn't help for pro sports, but might be nice for college sports that are not blacked out.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

But with Turbo-HD you still do not get FoxNews in HD, it is only on the Classic Packages.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

Hey Jim - another Red Raider here. Along with the Rangers' games, getting Tech games is why I would like FSSW.

Reviewing the Dish web site was not very revealing. The following is what I think are my options. Correct me if I got it wrong.

My choices for goal of only HD programming + locals + RSN:
- Classic 250 with HD gold: $73
- Turbo Silver: $45 (still not sure if RSN is included or if extra cost)
- Dish Absolute: $35 - but no RSN's

Is there a list anywhere that shows the HD lineup for each of the three? I assume the DA content was frozen when they quit the offering. 

Sorry for all the questions and thanks to those that have replied.
Mike


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Your RSNs are included with TurboHD Silver and Gold at no extra cost.


----------



## TubaSaxT (Jul 16, 2006)

I really want my RSN too. But for me, that one channel alone isn't enough to make me subscribe to a package that costs an extra $10/month and has fewer channels I like watching. Also, I work nights, when many of the games I want are aired, so it just doesn't make sense for me right now.

Two things might make me reconsider:
1. I randomly get switched to day shift (not likely).
2. Dish adds Speed HD.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Try the internet. It is where TV is going. TV providers are going to go out of business if they aren't accommodating, like giving everyone their local RSN..


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

Upon reviewing the turbo packages versus what I actually get, it would appear that the DA package is comparable to the Turbo gold plus platinum, right? $65 versus $35 per month (with locals). If correct, that would be an expensive upgrade to get FSSW.

Or, I assume for $45 (Turbo Silver), I could get FSSW and give up the Gold and Platinum add-ons. Do I have this right?

Mike


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info. So just when i decided to just stay with Dish Absolute; I noticed this morning that Speed (I want) popped up in red. I assume DA will not get that. What turboHD level will?

Thanks again, 
Mike


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Speed HD should be on Turbo Silver, since Speed SD is in the Classic Silver 200. But, with Nick, MTV and VH1 not in Turbo, no clue if the new ones will also.

Anyone got an idea what packages the Logo, Mav and Fashion are appearing with?


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think TV is moving to the internet any time soon, especially HD and the bandwidth required for a decent picture on a big screen tv. Maybe for low res stuff like old tv shows, but at this point streaming a high quality HD signal is really not there yet.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> Speed HD should be on Turbo Silver, since Speed SD is in the Classic Silver 200. But, with Nick, MTV and VH1 not in Turbo, no clue if the new ones will also.
> 
> Anyone got an idea what packages the Logo, Mav and Fashion are appearing with?


From another thread:


phrelin said:


> Per the posted news release here, "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above" and "FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package".


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

FTV, LOGO, and MAV...no speed or fx.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

Dish programming package logic seems quite stupid to me. I understand and appreciate that us Dish Absolute subscribers are frozen at a good price and have no gripes. 

I have no use whatsoever for the SD stations. The concept of the HD turbo packages for us HD only people is good. However, offering new HD programming (speed) but requiring an SD programming package to get it is illogical. That is what I think I am understanding from these threads. All HD programming should be offered through one of the Turbo packages.

I am willing to spend $10 per month to move from Dish Absolute to turbo silver to get FSSW and Speed, but not $30 per month more for the classic 200. Again, their logic seems quite illogical.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Mike Kennedy said:


> Dish programming package logic seems quite stupid to me. I understand and appreciate that us Dish Absolute subscribers are frozen at a good price and have no gripes.
> 
> I have no use whatsoever for the SD stations. The concept of the HD turbo packages for us HD only people is good. However, offering new HD programming (speed) but requiring an SD programming package to get it is illogical. That is what I think I am understanding from these threads. All HD programming should be offered through one of the Turbo packages.
> 
> I am willing to spend $10 per month to move from Dish Absolute to turbo silver to get FSSW and Speed, but not $30 per month more for the classic 200. Again, their logic seems quite illogical.


The channels that are in HD, but not in the HD Turbo packages are that way because their carriage agreements require that they be in the same packages as certain channels. Some of those channels are not available in HD yet, so they can only be carried in packages with the SD channels in them.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

Just an update.

I decided to call the friendly CSR to see what it took to get Speed if I updated from Dish Absolute. He said it would take Turbo-silver which will be $5 more than my DA. I did it; he said it would be 15 minutes before Speed came in.

Guess what!! No Speed. I then called the friendly Tech support people who tried valiantly to get it turned on but couldn't - then her supervisor informed her that it was only available at this moment with the classic package as has been stated. Oh well, I tried.

I actually will stay with the Turbo-Silver as opposed to going back to DA; hopefully Speed will show up, but mainly, I will watch FSSW waaay more than I will watch all the other HD programming that I lose - easily worth the $5 increase. Now, if only Speed will magically show up.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

olds403 said:


> I don't think TV is moving to the internet any time soon, especially HD and the bandwidth required for a decent picture on a big screen tv. Maybe for low res stuff like old tv shows, but at this point streaming a high quality HD signal is really not there yet.


You may not want to but the upcoming generation is and that includes sports!


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> The channels that are in HD, but not in the HD Turbo packages are that way because their carriage agreements require that they be in the same packages as certain channels. Some of those channels are not available in HD yet, so they can only be carried in packages with the SD channels in them.


Carriage agreement is like that because Dish wanted it to be like that - atleast they didn't mind it to be like that. If they don't want it to be like that they can negotiate. Dish is not like a powerless individual - they have large legal department to take care of things like these.

Anyway as I keep saying, a la carte is the solution to such stupidity. FCC should mandate a la carte.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

nataraj said:


> Carriage agreement is like that because Dish wanted it to be like that - atleast they didn't mind it to be like that. If they don't want it to be like that they can negotiate. Dish is not like a powerless individual - they have large legal department to take care of things like these.
> 
> Anyway as I keep saying, a la carte is the solution to such stupidity. FCC should mandate a la carte.


I wholeheartedly agree on both counts. In my past C-Band years, I just handpicked what I wanted - very simple, very fair.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

FCC mandates a la carte,- there's a whole lotta channels going bye-bye.

I'd guess less than 100 might survive.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> FCC mandates a la carte,- there's a whole lotta channels going bye-bye.
> 
> I'd guess less than 100 might survive.


I am sure you are probably right about that but, I also know that I watch way less than 100 channels on a regular basis. But, I might lose some that I like.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

HDlover said:


> You may not want to but the upcoming generation is and that includes sports!


That does not address bandwidth issues in streaming a quality HD picture. People can wish all they want, but internet streaming will not provide the same QUALITY as a sat/cable signal for a while. I am more concerned with picture quality than the convenience of having content available on the internet, and I refuse to watch content on my computer screen.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

You are in the minority and not Dish's average customer. Give everyone their local RSN like cable does to get people to subscribe. My son only subscribes to internet and he watches all his video from it, and OTA, on his 42" 1080p HDTV. He is the future and what a lot of young people are already doing.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

I was just told by a "Loyalty Specialist" that the TurboBronze package includes FoxNews HD and the Platinum add-on includes Fox regional sports by zip code. Further, if you sign-up for 24 months you get can get Platinum free for a year. That info seems to contradict what I read here.

Where can I get a full list of what is included in each metal package? The web site seems to have only partial lists.


----------

